# Schaltwerk reparieren



## Wenkman (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute, 
hatte heute dummerweise einen kleine Panne mit meinem Bike (Cube LTD 2). Ein etwas dickerer Ast hat sich hinten in die Kette geschoben, was ich nicht bemerkt und weitergetreten hatte, da hat auch schon die Kette blockiert und nix ging mehr. 

Der erste Check hat gezeigt, das mein Deore XT Schaltwerk verbogen ist. 
Daheim ausgebaut, habe ich festgestellt das der Halter an dem das Schaltwerk am Rahmen befestigt ist, total verbogen ist und die Befestigungschraube sich ebenso verbogen und gefressen hat. 

Weiß jemand wie diese Halterung heißt und ob es die einzeln zu kaufen gibt ?

Der Käfig am Schaltwerk scheint auch verbogen zu sein, kann man sowas wieder gerade biegen? 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir den einen oder anderen Tipp geben, ich bin am überlegen, ob ich das Rad bei meinem Händler abgebe und machen lasse, oder ob ich mir ne neue XT bestelle + diesen Halter und alles selber mache. 
Kann man vielleicht den Käfig wieder hinbiegen oder ist das sehr schwierig weil man einen genauen Winkel treffen muß ?

Vielen Dank schon mal für den einen oder anderen Hinweis.

Gruß Wenkman


----------



## Sandra (10. Mai 2003)

Bei besagtem Teil dürfte es sich um das sog. Schaltauge handel, welches man normalerweise beim (Cube) Händler nachkaufen kann. Die Schaltaugen sind allerdings von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Solltest daher auch explizit nach einem Cube Schaltauge unter Modell- und Jahresangabe fragen. Es gehört zu den Teilen, die i.d.R. häufiger nachgefragt werden, da sie sich des öfteren mal verbiegen. 
Bzgl. des Käfigs solltest du es erstmal mit gerade biegen versuchen, manchmal klappt es, abhängig vom Deformationsgrad.
Ansonsten vielleicht doch einen Mechaniker zu Rate ziehen und sich erkundigen, ob der Ersatz von Käfig und evtl. noch Schaltröllchen reichen (und wenn ja Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen) oder ob du doch gleich ein neues Schaltwerk benötigst. 
Hoffe, du kommst glimpflich davon, ansonsten gibt es ja z.Zt. das XT-Schaltwerk bei bike-mailorder.de zu einem anständigen Preis.
Gruß, Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo Sandra,
danke erstmal für deine Hilfestellung. 

Das Schaltauge habe ich mir besorgt bei meinem Händler, aber das Schaltwerk ist in der Tat hinüber. Neues ist schon unterwegs.

Wie gesagt Thanx fürs Antworten

Grüße Wenkman


----------

